# Flounder Gigging in the Gulf



## WeSellGigs (Oct 27, 2012)

Has anyone tried flounder gigging in the gulf lately and if so have you had any luck. I typically stay in the bay, but have recently heard some friends talking about trying the gulf. Everyone I have spoken to about this says you have to watch the wind and be sure its out of the North. I can see how a north wind should lay down the water some, but wanted to ask you guys if there is anyone that has tried this?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I've killed a lot of flatties in the gulf. You have to have a north wind for a couple days if you going by boat. If you use a trolling motor you can't have swells or you'll end up with a broken motor. Push poling is not as big a deal with swells.


----------



## WeSellGigs (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you for the information flounderslayerman, I will differently take your advice on my next trip.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i wade gig the gulf every year and do pretty good. you are just limited by the surf conditions.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

if you use a boat with a prop( i.e not using a push pole) as your way to get around please watch out for us sharkers. it's annoying having to scramble to get lines cleared and im sure yall don't want that braid backing a lot of us use tangled in your props. I know it's everybody's beach and im not saying don't fish, just please be considerate. if you wade watch the lines so you don't clothes line yourself!!


----------

